# Hello from Luxembourg!



## Bekky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey there 
I'm from Luxembourg, that very small country in the middle of Europe. I'm 22 years old and I'm one of those not-native-English-speakers who come here to improve their English, so, sorry for all the mistakes I will do but I think that this is actually the only way to practise a language and as long as you understand what I'm trying to tell you everything will be ok :wink:
So let's move on to the more interesting part: my horses. I own 2 of them: first of all my 18-year-old thoroughbred, a mare and my first horse. I bought her about 9 years ago and we had a lot of ups and downs.
My second horse is a 14-year-old German gelding who I bought 5 years ago.
Well, that's all for the moment.
If you have any questions just ask


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and you live in a very nice small country. I have visited there several times. It is a nice beautiful country. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bekky (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you 
Can i ask you why you visited Luxembourg? I'm always wondering why foreigners come here, everything's so ordinary here :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bekky (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi 
welcome to the forum


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I visited Luxembourg about 20 years ago. It's a great little country. (I lived in Germany at the time and my grandma and I took a bus tour).


----------



## Bekky (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bekky said:


> Thank you
> Can i ask you why you visited Luxembourg? I'm always wondering why foreigners come here, everything's so ordinary here :lol:


 
I was in the US Army stationed in Brussels Belgium. So it was not that far of a drive.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome! I live very nearby in another small country: the netherlands!

You'll find that the horseforum can be quite addictive (in a positive way!)


----------



## halflinger (Mar 11, 2010)

hi bekky moien


----------

